# Make Your Own Washer Fluid



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I've been making this for years. It cleans better than the blue stuff and doesn't plug the washer nozzles.

Summer:
In a 1 gal. jug (I use an old jug of the blue stuff)
- Add 1/4 cup rubbing alcohol.
- Fill nearly full with water (Tap for cheapos; DI for the quality fluid. They both work fine unless your water is very hard)
- Add 1 tablespoon of liquid dishwashing detergent. (I use Dawn)
- Shake to mix.
(If you add the detergent first it foams so much you can't fill the jug)

Winter:
- Use 3/4 cup of alcohol

Lew


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

or .88 cents a gallon at WalMart....


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

myoung said:


> or .88 cents a gallon at WalMart....


16 oz bottle of rubbing alcohol $0.85 (makes 8 gals of washer fluid)
16 oz bottle of Dawn $0.75 (makes 32 gals of washer fluid)

Cost per bottle of fluid = $0.13 :thumbup: 
[your costs may differ but it's in this ballpark]

Lew


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> 16 oz bottle of rubbing alcohol $0.85 (makes 8 gals of washer fluid)
> 16 oz bottle of Dawn $0.75 (makes 32 gals of washer fluid)
> 
> Cost per bottle of fluid = $0.13 :thumbup:
> ...


I was just messing with you... 

So when are you going to share your Gallon of Beer for $.25 recipe? lol


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well maybe 3/4 cup of alchy per gallon of water is adequate for a Texas "winter," but don't think that would work here.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yea, will that stuff protect to 30 below?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> yea, will that stuff protect to 30 below?


Rubbing alcohol and antifreeze have the same molecular weight. Therefore it will have the same freezing point depression as anti-freeze. You'd have to be around 45% for -30*.

Lew


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

nice but what can I use to get rid of Cicada Guts?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

danifilth said:


> nice but what can I use to get rid of Cicada Guts?


Goof Off or Simple Green and hard scrubbing. Then coat your exterior windshield in Rain X. It makes removing bugs a lot easier because it seals up microscopic gaps that guts dry to.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

$26 dollars + $3 tips

full service oil change with filter 10w 40
top off all fluids
fill windshield washer fluid
vacuum car
fill tires
car wash

Oowww yeah....

Owww plus he lets me always know whats going on under my car when he's under there tighntens things up all that good stuff.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

myoung said:


> or .88 cents a gallon at WalMart....


heh, yeah I just put like a gallon of that in mine the other day... works like a charm!! :thumbup:


----------

